# Split bei hälfte



## AMStyles (4. Apr 2011)

Hallo Java Forum Mitglieder,

ich möchten einen recht langen String splitten.
Jedoch möchte ich nicht an einem Zeichen splitten, sondern bei der hälfte vom String.

Bsp: String test = "1234567890"
       String [] split = test.split ()

Die Variable split sollte nun 2 einträge haben [12345,67890]

Grüße,
AMStykes


----------



## AmunRa (4. Apr 2011)

```
String s= "langer Text";
String[] split= new String[2];
split[0]=s.substring(0,s.length()/2);
split[1]= s.substring(s.length()/2);
```


----------



## Paeddah (4. Apr 2011)

Hi!

Nimm dafür String.substring(...)

Grüße

Päddah


----------



## Michael... (4. Apr 2011)

Wenn man genau weiss, an welchen Stellen der String zerteilt werden soll, gibt es:
String.substring(int) oder String.substring(int, int)


----------

